# I pod shuffle 3mp/ no downloads



## pirate12 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have try everything to download music on to my new I POD. I-Tunes , Bearshare BUt I can`t seem to transfer the music to my I Pod . I can control the song with my I Pod and the volume and start and stop .sometimes the ear plugs works , but cannot download anything. I think maybe the I Pod is
messed up. Is their away I can test it..
Thanks Everyone .


----------

